# How often do you clean out your pellet box?



## runway1 (May 20, 2017)

I've been inclined toward to the Camp Chef because I hear very good things and the pellet box cup underneath for clean-out just seem like common sense.  Why don't they all have this?  Maybe it doesn't need much cleaning?  How desirable is this feature?  How often do you clean your box (ah-hemmm)?


----------



## bregent (May 21, 2017)

When I owned the Camp Chef I would clean the fire pot every cook just because it was so easy. Now that I have a Memphis I only clean once every 3-4 cooks. With all pellet grills, you need to occasionally remove the grease tray and clean out all the ash from the bottom of the cooker, and that's also when you would clean out the fire pot. So IMO, the quick ash dump on the CC is not all that important. However, if you don't plan on using a shop vac to clean out the pit, the quick dump can be useful as it can hard to get ash out using other methods.


----------



## runway1 (May 21, 2017)

bregent said:


> When I owned the Camp Chef I would clean the fire pot every cook just because it was so easy. Now that I have a Memphis I only clean once every 3-4 cooks. With all pellet grills, you need to occasionally remove the grease tray and clean out all the ash from the bottom of the cooker, and that's also when you would clean out the fire pot. So IMO, the quick ash dump on the CC is not all that important. However, if you don't plan on using a shop vac to clean out the pit, the quick dump can be useful as it can hard to get ash out using other methods.


So you're saying, even with the quick clean cup, you still will be removing everything to clean the general area anyhow?


----------



## bregent (May 21, 2017)

runway1 said:


> So you're saying, even with the quick clean cup, you still will be removing everything to clean the general area anyhow?


Exactly.


----------



## mowin (May 21, 2017)

X2.  

Every other cook I clean mine out completely.
Ash build up in the bottom of the pit and needs to be vaced out.


----------



## runway1 (May 21, 2017)

Cool. Thanks for the replies!


----------

